# mileage question



## slinky (Jun 4, 2009)

8O Hi everyone, I have a 2.5 diesel engine in a talbot express, can anyone give me an idea as to how many miles to the gallon they do please,I know it will depend on how loaded it is but a rough idea would help, many thanks in advance. Shirley


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe a tad over 20 mpg. someone with a light foot and freewheeler will come along and say 30

Dave P


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*mpg*

Hi Shirley 
As Dave has said between 20/25, if its a non turbo motor 19/21 as they would not pull the skin of a rice pudding :lol: and you will have to change down a gear on even the most gentle incline 

However the motor, if looked after,will go on for ever, the gear linkage is another matter.


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

we averaged 25 mile /gallon on run up to scotland 200mile being motorway 100 on A roads. van fully loaded but tanks empty of water, it is a fiat 2.5 d non turbo engine, on a swift sundance 590 lay out.1998 model, keeping to a 60/65mph limit.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

If you click on Resources at the top of the MHF page then Motorhome LogBook, then spool down you'll find the 10 best and the 10 worst MPG figures amongst members. Apart from the three who have clearly entered inaccurate information, you'll get an idea of consumption.
There doesn't appear to be a Talbot Express on the database yet - indeed there are no Talbots at all - but it is a good resource.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy

P.S. On the left of this posting, you'll see the current MPG I'm getting from the Murvi as part of my sign-on information


----------



## slinky (Jun 4, 2009)

*Thank you... could I ask for more help please*

Firstly thank you to the replies of my last question it was much appreciated. But I have another one for you or anyone out there able to help...
We bought an engine and gearbox which had some sort of contraption on it that enabled you to press a button on the gear stick and it made the gearbox semi automatic ( I'm sorry but I do not have a clue what it was called) I only know they are quite expensive to have fitted.
We knew nothing aout this and subsequently for reasons took it off Don't ask why I have no idea.
anyway we had reason to change the clutch and hubby took it out for a test drive and he says it feels like he in the same gear no matter which gear he selects, would there have been a change made in the gearbox when this thing was put on or should it not make any difference. Hubby seems to think it may have to have a new gearbox or could it just be the linkage system. sorry to sound so longwinded an thank you in advance for any replies. I also apologies if I have posted this in the wrong place many thanks Shirley


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

Shirley,

I do not know anything about your gearbox, But it sounds to me by your descripshion that its a preselection box,ie you can place the gear lever into the gear you want,then when you push the button on the gear lever it will change gear when you depress the clutch.

Best of luck.

Les


----------

